# 50 DVD-R pack price?



## arnab.d287 (Feb 28, 2012)

What should be the cost of a DVD Pack of 50 dvd-r? Which company is best if i  need for longterm storage?


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 29, 2012)

arnab.d287 said:


> What should be the cost of a DVD Pack of 50 dvd-r? Which company is best if i  need for longterm storage?



I prefer SONY. cost Rs13 per DVD-R


----------



## joy.das.jd (Feb 29, 2012)

My choice would go for verbatim. A bit costly at @ 16 per DVD, but never had a problem writing to them. And some of them are about 4 years old too.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 29, 2012)

I personally too think Sony is best. Haven't used Verbatim 
But by long term how much long do you think? Any marriage DVD or something?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 29, 2012)

buy dual layer dvd which has a capacity of ~8.5GB & cost is also ~17.5(moser baer brand).lesser no. of dvd's to burn which means easier to carry around.also any decent brand dvd will last for 4-5 years if kept properly in a cd folder/pouch in a humidity free environment.


----------



## joy.das.jd (Feb 29, 2012)

Moser Baer quality of DVD has deteriorated a lot in the past few years and i would strongly recommend not to use them. SONY is also good in terms of quality. 

Also one thing for keeping the DVDs for a long time, is to avoid those cheap CD pouch. Better to use jewel case, if the DVDs contain very important data.


----------



## Souro_Ray (Feb 29, 2012)

As far as i know, Sony and Verbatim get their DVDs manufactured from the same company, though i cant recall the name of the manufacturer. If you go for Sony, a 50 pack should cost you max Rs. 650 (50 x Rs. 13). I havent purchased Verbatim, but i can vouch for their quality


----------



## Sarath (Feb 29, 2012)

Buy tiao yuden Japanese made Verbatim brand DVDs

Surprisingly they sell for the price of a normal DVD but are much better quality. 

Ill come back with the link when I have a pc


----------



## tkin (Feb 29, 2012)

From where do you people buy verbatims? Can't find them locally. Give me an online link.


----------



## Souro_Ray (Feb 29, 2012)

Thats the name! Tiao Yuden! Thats the company the makes Sony and Verbatim dvds as far as i know


----------



## tkin (Feb 29, 2012)

Souro_Ray said:


> Thats the name! Tiao Yuden! Thats the company the makes Sony and Verbatim dvds as far as i know


Its Taio Yuden, are all Sony DVDs made by Taio Yuden?

*See these links:*

Are any if these Made in Japan?

Verbatim DVD-R: Verbatim DVD-R Matt Silver 50pack 16x 4.7gb DVD AZO | eBay

Verbatim DVD+R: 50 pack Verbatim DVD+R Matt Silver 16x 4.7GB AZO | eBay

Sony DVD-R: SONY 4.7GB/120min 1X-16X BLANK DVD Media DVD-R Pack-100 DVD | eBay

Sony DVD+R: Sony DVD+R 100 Pack Spindle 4.7GB | eBay

Which one is best among these? Please reply asap. And any other alternatives?


@ OP/ Sorry for hijacking thread, but as both of our interests are common I believe this will help us.

@ Souro, any shop in chandni that sells dvds? Originals, not duplicates.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 29, 2012)

@tkin,don't buy from ebay products of dvdstoredelhi instead buy them cheaper directly from their site unless you prefer ebay paisapay.
*www.theitbazaar.com/store/our-shop...age=flypage.tpl&product_id=158&category_id=57


----------



## tkin (Feb 29, 2012)

I prefer ebay, if they don't ship in time, they get a kick in the nut, also I'll use discount coupons anyway.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 29, 2012)

well my experience with itbazaar so far has been good.after ordering(before 1PM)they usually ship same day or next day.i always got the delivery within 5 days.btw i did some searching & found out that moser baer makes/rebrand the verbatim dvd's here in India(according to disc id as shown in imgburn/nero).so unless verbatim dvd's are made in japan the other verbatim dvd's(single or dual layer) sold here are same as moser baer.
Mitsubishi Chemicals DVD+R DL - Page 4 - Club MyCE


> MKM001 sold as Verbatim 2.4x DVD+R DL


DVD write 4x speed only.......why? Sony Optiarc AD-7260S 24x DVD±RW - TechEnclave


> Bought National dvd dual layer
> Physical Format Information (ADIP - L0):
> Disc ID: MKM-001-00


national media for xgd3??


----------



## tkin (Feb 29, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> well my experience with itbazaar so far has been good.after ordering(before 1PM)they usually ship same day or next day.i always got the delivery within 5 days.btw i did some searching & found out that moser baer makes/rebrand the verbatim dvd's here in India(according to disc id as shown in imgburn/nero).so unless verbatim dvd's are made in japan the other verbatim dvd's(single or dual layer) sold here are same as moser baer.
> Mitsubishi Chemicals DVD+R DL - Page 4 - Club MyCE
> 
> DVD write 4x speed only.......why? Sony Optiarc AD-7260S 24x DVD±RW - TechEnclave
> ...


I just mailed him in ebay, if those are DVD+R made in Japan, I'm gonna get me some right away.

How's moserbaer Sterling these days?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 29, 2012)

according to posts at techenclave,dvdstoredelhi/itbazaar's verbatim with AZO technology are indeed made in japan.see here too:
Question: Verbatim AZO DVD+R (would these one's be quality discs) - Club MyCE

no idea about moser baer sterling but if someone you know is using them you can ask for disk/media ID as shown in imgburn/nero.that will give some idea about its quality.


----------



## tkin (Feb 29, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> according to posts at techenclave,dvdstoredelhi/itbazaar's verbatim with AZO technology are indeed made in japan.see here too:
> Question: Verbatim AZO DVD+R (would these one's be quality discs) - Club MyCE


Haven't got a reply yet, but something tells me that ebay link is not the made in japan type, so I'm gonna order 2x50 packs from them via website, what's their payment option? Nothing stated in website


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 29, 2012)

i paid by depositing cash directly in their icici account as there is an icici branch 10min from my home & also because my online banking account was having some problems.you will get options & delivery charges once you add the items into your cart.you have to then make payment & email them stating your order no.to confirm shipping.


----------



## tkin (Feb 29, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> i paid by depositing cash directly in their icici account as there is an icici branch 10min from my home & also because my online banking account was having some problems.you will get options & delivery charges once you add the items into your cart.you have to then make payment & email them stating your order no.to confirm shipping.


I'm buying this week for sure. Just need to find the icici branch.

Found it, I'll go ahead, thanks again.


----------



## Sarath (Feb 29, 2012)

Super Deals on Verbatim DVD+R 16X 4.7GB Made in Japan - TechEnclave

Also this :

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/consumer-...-else/145615-blank-media-cd-dvd-bd-guide.html


----------



## tkin (Feb 29, 2012)

Sarath said:


> Super Deals on Verbatim DVD+R 16X 4.7GB Made in Japan - TechEnclave
> 
> Also this :
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/consumer-...-else/145615-blank-media-cd-dvd-bd-guide.html


Its an old thread, are they still selling it through TE? And dealer does not seem responsive in TE


----------



## Sarath (Feb 29, 2012)

Go to their website. Always call the seller for stock. Golden rule.


----------



## tkin (Mar 1, 2012)

Sarath said:


> Go to their website. Always call the seller for stock. Golden rule.


Ordered from flipkart, cause as I saw in their site only one in stock remains, too risky to order from there, no MIJ in ebay either. Paid more in FK but got peace of mind.


----------



## Sarath (Mar 1, 2012)

All Verbatims are not the same. 

The one's made in Japan (duh!) and Thailand are superior.

Sony produces in India and I hate to say this but the Thai builds are better. 

I remember there is some kinda scan to check quality and stuff. I read through a lot and lot of such posts etc and came to the above conclusion (they actually did, I'm just quoting it  )


----------



## tkin (Mar 1, 2012)

Sarath said:


> All Verbatims are not the same.
> 
> The one's made in Japan (duh!) and Thailand are superior.
> 
> ...


I know, but that's why I am trying 50 pack, they can't be worse than moserbaer, if they are tdk media as one comment said in flipkart then I am sold.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Mar 1, 2012)

My impressions for brands sold in India:

1) Verbatim: Variable quality. Made in India stuff is not really better than local MBI discs.
2) Amkette: Last stock I got was rebranded CMC magentics media. Decent stuff.
3) Kodak: DVD+R is OPTODISC (very good media), DVD-R is MBI media with additional  (proprietary) protective layer. The result being that the discs don't scratch as easily.
4) Moser Baer: MBI DVD+R is actually pretty good. DVD-R is not so good. Avoid Moser Baer non-Pro discs, they are similar dyes but have less protective layer which means they deteriorate and scratch very easily.
5) MAXELL: Very difficult to find but actually very good media.
6) Imation: Mostly made by MBI, a few by CMC. Average stuff, comparable to MBI.
7) HP: Discs are mostly from MBI but I have found these to have good reliability with iffy writer compatibility. What I mean is that if your writer "likes" this media, you're going to get excellent results. Otherwise, meh.
8) TDK: MBI media, no different.
9) Sony: Sony DVD-R these days is made in India. These are relatively decent media with good scratch protection. Sony DVD+R is IMO better, a lot of those are made in Japan or Taiwan. The Sony DVD+R (Made in Taiwan/Japan) is highly recommended, very good media and IMO next only to Taiyo Yuden and Japanese Verbatims.


----------



## funskar (Mar 1, 2012)

verbatim all the way..


----------



## topgear (Mar 1, 2012)

have a look at this 
Blank DVD Media Quality Review – The Digital FAQ – Media Guides & Services


----------



## tkin (Mar 1, 2012)

AcceleratorX said:


> My impressions for brands sold in India:
> 
> 1) Verbatim: Variable quality. Made in India stuff is not really better than local MBI discs.
> 2) Amkette: Last stock I got was rebranded CMC magentics media. Decent stuff.
> ...


How does this look? 
Flipkart.com: Sony DVD+R 100 Pack Spindle: Blank Media

Also this says made in Taiwan: Buy Verbatim DVD+R 16x 4.7GB Wide Thermal 50pk Spindle at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews

Is this the good verbatim?


----------



## arnab.d287 (Mar 1, 2012)

Verbatim was also my choice but needed to confirm. Thanks

Should I go for Dual sided disc?


----------



## tkin (Mar 1, 2012)

arnab.d287 said:


> Verbatim was also my choice but needed to confirm. Thanks
> 
> Should I go for Dual sided disc?


No, you can't label them, not to mention, chance to scratch it, buy one sided discs.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 1, 2012)

i think he meant dual layer.as far as i know double side discs are rare & very hard to find.


----------



## Sarath (Mar 1, 2012)

Verbatim bought Tiao Yuden (?)


----------



## AcceleratorX (Mar 2, 2012)

tkin said:


> How does this look?
> Flipkart.com: Sony DVD+R 100 Pack Spindle: Blank Media
> 
> Also this says made in Taiwan: Buy Verbatim DVD+R 16x 4.7GB Wide Thermal 50pk Spindle at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews
> ...



Yes, it is the good Verbatim. The Sony DVD+R in general is very good, made in Japan discs are about as good or better than Taiyo Yuden. Made in Taiwan is next best and Made in India is comparable to Verbatims.

What isn't very good is Made in Malaysia Sony DVD+R (they scratch easily), but I've not seen many discs from Sony that are made in Malaysia.


----------



## casual_gamer (Mar 2, 2012)

Recent reviews on Amazon are bad for both sony and verbatim, bad reviews say the discs are made in india.


----------



## Jripper (Mar 2, 2012)

Someone mentioned in the previous page about moserbaer dual layer dvd's for ~rs. 17.5. 

Where did you find those? O_O I asked around for dual  layers here and i found two companies I have never heard of before. Invasion and rainbow,for rs.20 and rs.25 respectively. :S


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 3, 2012)

10 Pk National 8.5gb Double Dual Layer DVD MoserBaer

20 Pieces Loose National dual Layer Blank DVD 8.5 GB

50 Pack National 8.5gb Double Dual Layer DVD Moser Baer


----------



## Jripper (Mar 4, 2012)

Sighs..why can't I find them on the streets. Anyone knows where to get dual layers in kolkata (chadni maybe?)?


----------



## tkin (Mar 4, 2012)

Jripper said:


> Sighs..why can't I find them on the streets. Anyone knows where to get dual layers in kolkata (chadni maybe?)?


In chandni.


----------



## arnab.d287 (Mar 4, 2012)

what would be the cost there?? (In Chandni??)


----------



## tkin (Mar 4, 2012)

Why don't you get this? 10 Pk National 8.5gb Double Dual Layer DVD MoserBaer | eBay


----------



## helion (Mar 11, 2012)

I have used DVD RWs by HP, Sony, and Moser Baer, and DVD-Rs of the same companies and also by a junk company called Rainbow(Rs. 300/- for a spindle of 50). 

As to the RWs, all have done equally well, and I like the colour of HP . 
And as to the Rs, all were the same once again . 

In all, of all the nondescript blank DVDs I ever picked up, only one absolutely crass batch of about 6 was there. The others were more or less similar to the reputed brands.


----------

